# How important is the GRE score for film schools



## sidharth (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Grp,
I wanted to seek your opinion abt how does the GRE/TOEFL score matter to film schools. Are they really important. 
Jus gave my GRE yesterday, hv faired 1350/1600 , toefl is on 8th sept. I m not having film exp, so shud my score give me fair gud enough chance for consideration.

Pls lemme know
Rgds,
Sid


----------



## filmislife (Sep 7, 2005)

GRE scores aren't super important for film schools. If you're in other fields, that's a different matter. But...if you get low scores, that will raise flags. Keep in mind you will be competing against other people who are talented AND have good GRE scores. You want to get as high as you can.


----------

